# Rear Power Window Stuck in DOWN position 93 GXE



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay like a hole in my head I need this! LOL

I know I"ll have to take the door panel off right?

The window went down and won't go back up..motor makes a grinding noise for a couple secs then NOTHING it's like a little rev rev when you try to push up or down...then NOTHING!

Can't even try to wiggle the window up by hand, it's stuck there!

Question #1 - how do I take the door panel off?
Question #2 - then what LOL

I shot some WD40 inside the window well then bagged it for the night so no rain gets in the interior.

Really hoping for some idears on this one yall!

HELP! :loser:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Luba said:


> Okay like a hole in my head I need this! LOL
> 
> I know I"ll have to take the door panel off right?
> 
> ...


You need to replace the window regulator. The cable that brings the window back up broke. We do lots of these at work...


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh groan this doesn't sound like something I could do myself does it?

Is there any way I can save costs on this can you give me some suggestions.

I'm willing at trying to do it myself if I don't need specialized tools for it or anything more then high school auto mechanics and some common sense! LOL

Thanks for helping me out!!  :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

takes only basic hand tools. I can do one in about 15 minutes.

http://geocities.com/craigbrace/
click on "How To".. 
then click on 3rd link down.


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

OH grasshopper you are SO kind, I am probably going to do this myself!!

ThaNK YoU soO MUCH !!!!!


----------

